# New to ChefTalk and need help!!



## warriorchef (Oct 11, 2005)

My name is Sergio. I live in Los Angeles and I am new to this forum. I am 28 and I am looking to finally follow my heart to a career in the culinary world. I am from Zaragoza, Spain and learned how to cook from my family who are all amazing cooks, especially my Grandfather. I have never gone to a professional culinary school and I am looking to get into some kind of a program to reinforce my skills that I have learned over the past 15 years but don't know what to choose. I have looked into many schools, but they are so expensive and can't really afford to get into more dept since I am still trying to pay off my last loan from college. I did find two programs which are significantly lower in price. One is a private school offering an intensive program lasting 2 months for $3000 called the CULINARY CLASSROOM taught by Chef Eric Jacques Crowley and the other is the CALIFORNIA SUSHI ACADEMY which offers their intensive for $5,500. I don't know if I should choose the CULINARY CLASSROOM program to strengthen my Mediterranean knowledge or if I should take the program at CSA which is the only school here that teaches strictly Japanese cooking. I have always been intrigued by the Japanese culture and their cuisine and think that learning Japanese cuisine would be an amazing thing to combine with what I have learned in Spain and create different dishes with this fusion. What do you think I should do!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Warriorchef, I'm moving this to the Culinary Student's forum, where it will get the attention it deserves.

Good luck!


----------

